# Wood - what's the difference?



## idris (8 Jan 2011)

I've been looking online for large pieces of wood for my tank.
I was looking for "bogwood", but which has turned up results for Mopani and Sumatran Driftwood and Cornish Oak as well. I've also seen comments like "[Mopani]...only occurs in Africa" and "Genuine Bogwood, not cheap inferior mopani wood".
What's the difference, and are any "better" than others?


----------



## Coiln3107 (9 Jan 2011)

I find Mopani wood to be less 'messy' and the tannin content leeches for only a fraction of the time than is the case with bogwood. It will depend on how the wood has been treated before you get it. As bog wood suggests if it is literally straight out of the bog it may leach for weeks in your tank causing a virtual blackout. If it is second-hand and some-one has previously used it well you may be good to go on the day, and I know plecs love to sook it :? . Mopani always seems to be better prepared but often is a bit more pleasing to the eye as often it two tone in colour sometimes almost having one side much lighter in colour than the other. A good boil of either in a large bucket should sort out any leaching in time. Just find a piece you really like


----------



## DavidC (6 Mar 2011)

driftwood can rot so I would probably avoid that. Mopani and bogwood look quite different so it depends what you like the look of


----------



## chris1004 (7 Mar 2011)

Hi,

When it comes to wood and pleco's they don't just suck on it they actually need it as part of there diet. This can be introduced via specially formulated tablets with a high wood content in them such as the pleco tabs form JBL or by ensuring there is sufficient wood available in the tank of the right type. Or both.

That's not to say all pleco species (200+) do this because there are some strictly carnivorous varieties so its largely species dependent. But the majority do need to eat wood.

With that in mind you should be aware if you keep plec's that mopani, oak and redmoor root are really to hard and the constant rasping that the plec's do on harder wood will wear down there teeth quicker than is beneficial over time.

As for tannins they are easily dealt with by large frequent water changes and the use of activated carbon in the filter. They do reduce over time and any new wood added to the tank can be soaked and scrubbed prior to its deployment to reduce the leaching of the tannins in the water.

Regards, Chris.


----------

